# Gift for Wife - which one?



## enzo1




----------



## Leonine

Cartier is just more classy. I prefer the timeless look


----------



## 3th3r

I have zero idea what your wife likes, but if you were gifting one of these to me (and I was a woman), I'd take the Omega. A friend of mine has that Cartier, and to me it's just meh. Omega has shiny diamonds, man, come on!


----------



## coastcat

You know her tastes, we don't.

Of the two, I prefer the classic Cartier. If the choice were between that and the non-diamond version of the ladies' Speedy, I'd take the Speedy. But that's just me.


----------



## GinGinD

Diamonds on a chronograph....nah. And I like diamonds.

The Cartier for me.

Jeannie


----------



## Teya

coastcat said:


> You know her tastes, we don't.
> 
> Of the two, I prefer the classic Cartier. If the choice were between that and the non-diamond version of the ladies' Speedy, I'd take the Speedy. But that's just me.


Not just you, I subscribe every word. I would also prefer the regular Speedy version ( and I like diamonds, but not in my watches, thank you). Of the two, the Cartier.


----------



## bigdubs

Agree with all teh above. The Omega looks too "blingy," really a mix of styles that don't really go well.

The Cartier, on the other hand, is pure class.


----------



## tissotgirl

I normally like Speedys but that one just doesn't do it for me, I think it has too much going on. The Cartier, on the other hand, is beautiful. 

Kim


----------



## KCZ

Now for the minority opinion:
I am a lover of girly watches, and I love that Omega, just the way it is, with all the diamonds.


----------



## steph86

Not a fan of the Cartier...but I have that Omega (without the diamonds, black bezel w/black leather strap) and it's a beauty. For me, personally, the diamonds are too blingy...but if your wife likes diamonds you can't go wrong w/an Omega!


----------



## Cat91

If it was me, I'd go for the Cartier.


----------

